
Hiring is broken - yitchelle
https://hibroken.com/
======
cshimmin
Is this related to ycombinator? If not, the page styling is a blatant rip-off
of their branding. I feel like someone's trying to trick me into thinking this
is something that it's not, which leaves a bad taste in my mouth.

~~~
yarou
To your point, I actually find the UX of the site to be quite horrible. The
split-screen makes it cluttered...overall, I'm not engaged by the site, and I
quickly closed the window after the headache inducing 2 seconds I spent on
there.

------
bellwether
The initial page looked broken; I thought you were pointing out a problem page
on HN when I first saw it...might want to reconsider the design as cshimmin
pointed out.

------
yeukhon
First impression of the submission title: "please not another 'we are bad at
interviewing people'"

Opened the site, read about the goal, and I think this idea is neat and clever
(also entertaining too). Imagine you can turn this into "guess which company
is that." BTW, I like the simplicity of the UI but I suggest moving the
content more toward the center. left-align is really tough when 80% of the
right side is empty.

------
PaulHoule
How is this different from all the broken job boards other the the minimalist
visuals and good color scheme?

------
cubano
I feel the need to push back on this meme.

"Hiring is broken" for the same reason so many other things in this world are
broken.

Because in the end, hiring a _political_ decision, not a rational or technical
one.

To get hired anywhere requires the consensus of, say, 2 to 6 people (maybe
more!), and that becomes the realm of the political.

These people have to like you _as well as_ think you can do the work _as well
as_ about 10 other things...

And in the end, unless the process is automated by AI, the decision will
always be political-by-nature and thus subject to all the attendant issues
that brings with.

And thus the process stays "broken" (whatever that really means) and will
continue to resist all efforts to remake it.

[edits]

~~~
eitally
I would argue that hiring isn't broken at all. It's WAI.

I would also argue that WAI isn't good enough, and that too often stupid
hire/no-hire decisions are made.

Thirdly, the tooling that exists to facilitate the recruiting & onboarding
processes are largely horrific. There's still space to make a bunch of money
in this area.

~~~
optimuspaul
it took me 3 minutes to figure out WAI meant, could you just spell out "Works
as intended"? You aren't texting.

~~~
mrep
I don't even know if "WAI" means "Works as intended" cause if so, then he is
saying "It's WAI" which would correspond to "It's Works as intended" which
would be super confusing grammer.

Either way, you shouldn't use acronyms unless they're easy to understand and
you know grammar.

------
dood
That hiring is broken seems to be the one thing HN can agree on.

Looking for my next role at the moment, I'm having to use up a lot of energy
just resisting the urge to think about doing a hiring startup. It seems like
such a ripe target for disruption, and sure as hell would be scratching an
itch.

~~~
teach
That's what Starfighters is up to.

[https://www.starfighters.io/](https://www.starfighters.io/)

